# Greenville Presbterian Theological Seminary



## nicnap (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone here starting this fall? I am going to be starting...just wanted to know if there are any PBer's attending or going to be.


----------



## CDM (Aug 19, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Anyone here starting this fall? I am going to be starting...just wanted to know if there are any PBer's attending or going to be.



I transferred from RTS Charlotte to GPTS last spring so, technically, I won't be _starting _this fall. Will you be at the Orientation and Convocation Aug 25-26?

I will both days.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 19, 2008)

I will be there. I used to go to RTS in Charlotte too.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting that both of you left RTS-Charlotte. I do not want to entice you to gossip or anything of the sort, but in a general way would you mind explaining why?


----------



## CDM (Aug 19, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Interesting that both of you left RTS-Charlotte. I do not want to entice you to gossip or anything of the sort, but in a general way would you mind explaining why?





I will have to consider what ought or should be said regarding your question. I may PM you time allowing.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 19, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## CDM (Aug 19, 2008)

If you were to look at the respective seminaries catalog, you can get a general idea about the philosophy and approach to ministerial training. Among other things, there are also matters of relationship with the government, financing / cost, confessional positions, faculty, etc. GPTS makes no bones about being Presbyterian and Reformed. While RTS is more broadly "reformed."


----------



## larryjf (Aug 19, 2008)

GPTS is an awesome school. I pray that you both will have much success there to the glory of God.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 19, 2008)

CharlieJ said:


> I will be there.



Are you a new student to the seminary? Where are you from originally? Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck, y'all


----------



## Miller (Aug 19, 2008)

Peter H said:


> Good luck, y'all


To quote John Calvin


----------

